# Mac doesn't work with PHP newsletter



## peter108 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has any solutions to this problem. I purchased a PHP newsletter application from comdevweb.com and it works perfectly in my PC. However my client (I'm a web designer) has a Mac, and it won't work in her machine. Evidently the problem has to do with the iframe not being supported in the Mac browser. This is what comdevweb has to say---

"We were looking for a compatible solution to get the HTML editor supported in Mac. However, we came to a point that the IFRAME in Mac browser doesn't allow the contenteditable property to be 'TRUE', which also means, it doesn't allow any page editing function at all.

Meanwhile, we saw some news that coming Firefox version will incorporate the feature in. We hope when the time comes, we are able to make all our products compatible in Mac.

Thanks
Bryan Gan
Support, Comdev"

I was hoping there was some workaround, like saving it in FTP or something. Otherwise I'll have to start from scratch with another newsletter application... an unpleasant prospect considering all the time it took to install and get this thing running. Any help is of course much appreciated... This is my first posting so I'm curious to see what response I'll get. Peter


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Have you tried using the latest version of Firefox on the mac?


----------

